# better than expected!



## Wrexalot (Aug 23, 2011)

I originally built this as this year's Halloween project. But, it turned out so well I think I can use it pretty much year round!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's hilarious! I can just see ToTs trying to convince someone to go up to that trap and put a hand in the bowl. Good for hours of entertainment:jol:


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Ha, love it!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Putting that on the future project list!! That's fantastic!!


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

Inspired genius!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Too funny!
Love it


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Hell yeah!


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

WOW, I would give two thumbs up but afraid I would lose them in the trap.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

That is amazing! Excellent work!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That's a great idea!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL!!! That is awesome.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is one serious trap, love it


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Great idea! Love it! lol


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

that's great, I bet there was a lot of hesitation before reaching for that candy.


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh, my God! That's magnificent!


----------



## ryschwith (Oct 27, 2014)

Hahahah. I've never been a big fan of messing with the candy dish, but that's just fantastic.


----------



## akalerb (Sep 8, 2010)

LOVE it! Absolutely love it!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That is totally amazing, and yes year round.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Thats awesome


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

freaking awesome......!
Got to have one...!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

that is funny. Nice job


----------



## steve brooks (Sep 3, 2014)

You should do an instructional video, that is so funny. Genius.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

That is brilliant!!


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Best prop ever!


----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

love it!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool, how many TOTs did you catch?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Love that!!! Hilarious!!


----------



## TheDarkestHour (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh my gosh! I am in love with this!! Brilliant!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

...mad genius~love it!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow I almost fell off the chair laughing! Do you have any video from Halloween? Did you use one of those electronic fire cracker things? I have to make one can you please provide some details of the build?


----------



## redder (Jul 30, 2013)

OMG Need the directions to build this!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is pretty great.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Got a good laugh from this post!! Fantastic job!! So realistic!!


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

Hahaha that's awesome!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh! I like that. great job.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

that is hilarious & i also would love to make one..

looks like an air cylinder on one end pops up the metal bar connected to the candy bowl, must be a motion sensor in the bowl to only fire when you reach in.

the spring is most likely fake/visual..but i'm just spitballin' here


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Ha! love it


----------



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

Would you be willing to make an instructional video? I'd love to start this project!


----------



## zombiegrl (Aug 3, 2015)

that was hysterical....


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe I am just now seeing this. That prop is pure genius! Love it!


----------

